# Bay Bottom Fishing questions



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so I know how secret bay #s are and that is not what I am after. I am willing to cruise all over with the new model clicker on until something looks interesting...

I instead need wisdom of the masses. I am hoping to come down (perhaps) the first and maybe last weeks of march. I have seen that out of season you can catch Red Snaps and Gags, but what I need to know is what else? Do vermillion come into the bay? Will mangroves be in similar spots?

Scenario: 3 guys, 1 looking for a good time, 1 looking for the truck to drag the ground with the sheer weight of fish on the return journey, and 1 guy who wants to say "we're gonna need a bigger boat"...

on the boat: we do need a bigger bc its a 15' flat bottom jon boat but thats all we have that is salt water ready.

Basically should we try the bottom game or should we dock fish and maybe try the 3mb rubble and sink our boat with trout?

Thanks guys! can't wait to get back down and whack on s'more fish!

Greg


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

My advice would be to stick to reds and trout, either on the grass flats in the early morning or fish the dock lights at night. 

The bay fishing is going to be hit or miss, depending on how good your bottom machine is.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

3 men in a flat bottom boat, need to think real hard about going into the bay. flats and creeks and maybe the rivers are ok and hold sheepshead, trout and reds. just make sure you are safe


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

We always check chop and anticipated wind before hand, we are also not to good to beach if need be. We had it a few miles out in the gulf a few years back on a calm day while the spanish mack we're running.

Graph is a humminbird 898si, fine for find fish atleast up here! (its borrowed off my bass boat not that extensive of one for the jon alone lol)


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gstring706 said:


> We always check chop and anticipated wind before hand, we are also not to good to beach if need be. We had it a few miles out in the gulf a few years back on a calm day while the spanish mack we're running.
> 
> Graph is a humminbird 898si, fine for find fish atleast up here! (its borrowed off my bass boat not that extensive of one for the jon alone lol)


but you cant anticipate a thundershower popping up in about 15 min and getting stuck in a real bad situation real quick.....save the pennies and get something to fish the bay and keep the 15'er for the sound/river/flats


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

yesterday under 3mb i saw 3 sharks caught and released, about a dozen reds that were too big and returned, maybe 50 or so white trout and i personally kept a 26 inch red after throwing many back in as well. pick your days and give three mile a shot.its an awesome fishery that many over look but as far as bottom bay fishing, its hard to beat. its not worth drowning over but use your head and dont push your luck and you should be fine. in case you need a bigger boat, im allways down with some fishing and i have a 18 foot alweld jon boat and might can help you guys out if it gets cramped. shoot me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

submariner said:


> 3 men in a flat bottom boat, need to think real hard about going into the bay. flats and creeks and maybe the rivers are ok and hold sheepshead, trout and reds. just make sure you are safe


Good advice Ed, John boats of the OP's size haven't faired well in our bay with 2 recent fatalities near Ft Pickens. March, historically can be a bit choppy most days and water temps will be hypothermia cold for swimming to shore if things go bad.

Also, if you guys wanna split cost for an offshore trip, ck out Need A Ride Section here, give me a shout as well, I may be able to take you out deep and satisfy 2 of the 3 guys wishes as I don't like hearing "we gonna need a bigger boat"...hahaha

Jimmy


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

It's not too hard to find bottom fishing spots in the sound which is often pretty protected in the winter as long as the wind is out of the north. Try looking near bob Sykes. It doesn't take much structure to hold fish.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just an idea, dont put aside the idea of a Charter if youve got the money. They will teach you how to do what you want to do, AND you'll have at least one successful day of fishing. There are some outstanding charter captains down here. Check out one of the kayak charters, sheepshead will be on fire by then and its a really cool experience. A pro angler is a lot safer than a jon boat in the bay IMO.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd never fish in the big bay in a flatbottom boat (jon boat). Just the wakes from the big boys can put you under. Flats and creeks are the best bet.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok I think I got it, don't do it in a jon boat or we will die. Anyone know about the "will there be anything snapper or grouper related other than the reds & gags" part of the post?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gstring706 said:


> Ok I think I got it, don't do it in a jon boat or we will die. Anyone know about the "will there be anything snapper or grouper related other than the reds & gags" part of the post?


wise man once said....if your gonna be dumb better wear a life jacket and be a good swimmer!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Vermillion will not be in the bay. Mangrove maybe along sea walls.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gstring706 said:


> Ok I think I got it, don't do it in a jon boat or we will die. Anyone know about the "will there be anything snapper or grouper related other than the reds & gags" part of the post?


"Do vermillion come into the bay? Will mangroves be in similar spots?"

No, vermillion aka mingo are not a targeted species regularily found in the bay, mangrove aka black/grey snapper can be found around structure such as pilings and bridge.

Sheephead in the pass should be on fire but you can also find them holding on any structure. Use live shrimp/fiddler crabs on Carolina rig 2-4oz egg weight, 12"-16" 20-30lb flourocarbon.

Enjoy your visit!

Jimmy


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fisheye: True story

MrFish: Thank you! (if everyone had told me there would be nothing legal to catch there my peers would've peer pressured me into sitting under sikes trying to catch sheepies all day anyhow)

Thanks for all the input and concern everyone! If we have extra $ I will hit up some of yall that mentioned going out.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Jimmy! yours popped up after I posted!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gstring706 said:


> Thanks Jimmy! yours popped up after I posted!


No problem, hope ya'll catch a box full. 

Jimmy


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The pass in late March will be on fire with sheephead. Just quadruple check the weather if you're fishing in a flatbottom. The area around the navy docks can get hairy with a E to NE wind blowing hard.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

First , instead of taking your graph off of the bass boat, why not just bring your bass boat ?
Second , I will echo earlier advise; contact Capt. Wes Rozier @ 850-982-7858. He fishes out of a large alum. flat boat and specializes in light tackle fishing in the bay and sound. A half day trip with him and you will learn a LOT about where to go and how to do it while you and your buudies are down here. Good Luck !


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

The pass is going to be a hot spot for sure but dont underestimate it. The bridge pilings hold just as many fish IMO and its a little more do-able. There is structure between some of the pilings but the best spot for me has been right next to the pilings themselves, as close as you can get it. I use the lightest terminal gear I can 3/4oz to 1oz egg sinkers and a #1 circle hook with a fiddler crab. I honestly think pound for pound sheepshead are the hardest fighting fish in the bay they suprise me every time. At the bridge you'll still be able to catch those big bull reds and maybe a shark or two for your buddy that wants a huge fish to fight. Good luck man


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

If you have a bottom machine then search the bottom around the bouys in the upper end and put thru the pass. There are large concrete anchors on all of them. Hold up straight over the top of these anchors. Drop live pinfish down and hang on. Grouper and snapper are there . Be patient.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone! 

The reason for not bringing the bass boat is nothing on it is salt water grade and can't chance having to redo the insides of it during tournament season! 

If we can muster the dough we may have to go out and see what we can learn!

Emerald coast fab: Thanks for the extra info, it answers alot of questions I've had previously about pointers I've been given!

Keperry: 10-4 will def be trying for some sheepies! I saw a video of a guy fishing on the backside of the wooden wake breakers in the middle of the bridge, ever tried that?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

If I were you, I would go back and re-read the first page response from jjam. He knows where to fish the edge, and is offering you the trip of a lifetime. Get in touch with him

Steve


----------

